# Differences between Apex 2.0 v Shuji 2?



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

They're similar enough that they can use the same themes, apparently. Where are they different, and why might someone find one a better fit than the other?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

Doh! Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

It's more like sometimes you feel like a nut and sometimes you don't. Shuji is built on top of Apex. It's basically another flavor of Apex. It's a themed and tweaked interpretation of Apex.
Up until Fabulous, the developer of Apex, fixed the bluetooth issue the other night. I would have said it's just a matter of taste. Because the ability to have my bluetooth headset work properly, the latest Apex became my favorite. I expect that Sensei, the developer of Shuji, will incorporate Fabulous's bluetooth fix shortly. Then it's back to a matter of taste.
One of Sensei's known strenght is in themeing. Ultimately he will probably offer more flavors of Apex. Fabulous seems to be more into the meat and bones of a rom. Either way at times, they collaborate.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to confirm, the Shuji 2.0 released on the 23rd does not (obviously) have the bluetooth fixed now in Apex RC3 released on the 27th?

Also, are there really any other differences other than themeing? Apex has a features list, although Shuji does not (or screenshots), unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"blaineevans said:


> Just to confirm, the Shuji 2.0 released on the 23rd does not (obviously) have the bluetooth fixed now in Apex RC3 released on the 27th?
> 
> Also, are there really any other differences other than themeing? Apex has a features list, although Shuji does not (or screenshots), unless I'm missing something.


Nothing major that comes to mind. Try them both. They are both .602 roms, so you don't have to SBF. You can flash from one to the other during a lunch break as long as you back everything up. Here it's what I back up.

1) Call logs backup and restore app
2) SMS backup and restore app
3) Batch backup with Titanium backup pro
4) droid 2 bootstrap nandroid back up
5) ADW launcher backup

If you do this before flashing to either one of these roms, you do some guilt free flashing. In fact if you use restore your backup ADW launcher , restore the same apps, and the same wall paper, you can barely tell the difference. Bluetooth is the major difference.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Nothing major that comes to mind. Try them both. They are both .602 roms, so you don't have to SBF. You can flash from one to the other during a lunch break as long as you back everything up. Here it's what I back up.
> 
> 1) Call logs backup and restore app
> 2) SMS backup and restore app
> ...


Thanks for the input. I went ahead and went with Apex for the time being, only bc of the Bluetooth bug.

I'm already irritated by the lack of customization, just being able to turn off the crt animation, or battery percentages would be nice. But I wanted something stable, fast, and wasn't still in beta. And from what I've heard and now seen, this rom meets those specifications.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Thanks for the input. I went ahead and went with Apex for the time being, only bc of the Bluetooth bug.
> 
> I'm already irritated by the lack of customization, just being able to turn off the crt animation, or battery percentages would be nice. But I wanted something stable, fast, and wasn't still in beta. And from what I've heard and now seen, this rom meets those specifications.


You can turn off the crt animation by going into "Spare Parts" and setting your "Window Animations" to Fast.

Apex is really a barebones rom. There is nothing fancy about it outside of great battery life and performance. If you're looking for bells and whistles you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never used Shuji but that's because I've never had a reason to leave Apex. Great performance and battery life without any extra stuff. And IMO, most of the themes out there are too ugly for my tastes (no disrespect to the devs, just not my style) so that's not a factor for me. I currently just run a hacked together theme consisting of stuff from AOSP, Cyanbread, and Blur I made from editing the frameworkres and systemui apks.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"blaineevans said:


> Thanks for the input. I went ahead and went with Apex for the time being, only bc of the Bluetooth bug.
> 
> I'm already irritated by the lack of customization, just being able to turn off the crt animation, or battery percentages would be nice. But I wanted something stable, fast, and wasn't still in beta. And from what I've heard and now seen, this rom meets those specifications.


As I rely on my cell phone for work, I can't afford to rely on a lot of those fun, highly customizable roms, with questionable battery life.

I do have one issue with this rom. I get force closing whenever I attempt to access phone numbers from from my system contacts. I am able to make calls directly and from my recent calls log. My work around has been the Go Contacts app. For some reason that one works.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Justifi said:


> As I rely on my cell phone for work, I can't afford to rely on a lot of those fun, highly customizable roms, with questionable battery life.
> 
> I do have one issue with this rom. I get force closing whenever I attempt to access phone numbers from from my system contacts. I am able to make calls directly and from my recent calls log. My work around has been the Go Contacts app. For some reason that one works.


Yeah I had the same issue. Running into bugs, carrying a charger with me, etc was causing issues at work.

I love the rom though, fast stable, and running on the same charge since yesterday when I reset battery stats. Been at 20% since about noon, lol. The customization was my only let down. But the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Running shuji 2 right now. I haven't had any issues with Bluetooth at all. All of the issues I have read about seem to come from ether not clearing data in the affected app, or improper install. I have seen none of them. The office program that comes in the ROM won't work but that's it. I love this ROM. Super fast for me and the battery life is excellent.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

"peichor said:


> Running shuji 2 right now. I haven't had any issues with Bluetooth at all. All of the issues I have read about seem to come from ether not clearing data in the affected app, or improper install. I have seen none of them. The office program that comes in the ROM won't work but that's it. I love this ROM. Super fast for me and the battery life is excellent.


What about the dock screen issue?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry don't use a dock.


----------



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

"alphabets said:


> What about the dock screen issue?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I'm not sure what the dock screen issue is exactly... But I use the car dock every day for navigation and charging... I'm on shuji 2.0 and I can report no issue with the screen for me


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

"Blacksantron said:


> I'm not sure what the dock screen issue is exactly... But I use the car dock every day for navigation and charging... I'm on shuji 2.0 and I can report no issue with the screen for me


You can see how it messes up the icons and widgets. Only a reboot fixes it...and the more you scroll the worse they get.

Sent from my DROIDX using Shuji


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

alphabets said:


> You can see how it messes up the icons and widgets. Only a reboot fixes it...and the more you scroll the worse they get.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Shuji


I haven't seen that and I use a desk dock and car dock.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

